# The "I'm quitting!" thread.



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

if you have quit smoking, are trying to quit smoking, or plan on quitting smoking eventually, post up!

talk about your eperiences with quitting and why you feel the need to quit.

i promised myself that i wouldn't smoke when i was on vacation (a ten day trip) and, with the help of you lovely people badgering me about it squint, i decided that going ten days without smoking and then starting again would be dumb. i've gone about two weeks without smoking now, and i think i'm doing alright.

so, let's hear it!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

Currently losing my mind.


----------



## furyinternal (Jan 5, 2008)

I quit smoking 2 years ago because my kids asked me to. Now, they suck up whatever money I save from not buying smokes to do other "interesting" things, like dinner, game parks, movies.

All in all, not a single regret. Good job for quitting, it isn't easy and I commend you!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

furyinternal said:


> Good job for quitting, it isn't easy and I commend you!



i'm working on it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going on 2 months or so. Mostly did it for money. I was quit before for a year and a half, but started again due to shitty events occurring in my life. I still think about it and miss it still, but hopefully that will go away, or else in another year I might find myself starting again


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

i miss it. i hope that feeling goes away.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 5, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i miss it. i hope that feeling goes away.



suck it up ya weakling!
jk.  if i was a smoker i'd probably never quit. i'm terrible with self control and moderation.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> suck it up ya weakling!
> jk.  if i was a smoker i'd probably never quit. i'm terrible with self control and moderation.



Got any pills?


----------



## techjsteele (Jan 5, 2008)

I quit about 2 years ago. I just got tired of smoking. I haven't had any cravings after the first month I quit. I feel really lucky about that. ShawnF, Zepp, JJ: the best of luck to you guys!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Got any pills?



 huh?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

keep them coming.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank god I'll never feel this way! hew:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Thank god I'll never feel this way! hew:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



You should add the tag "Ruarc is a soulless bastard"


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> You should add the tag "Ruarc is a soulless bastard"


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



You didn't do it though...


----------



## Stitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Good man. I'm proud of you.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Good man. I'm proud of you.



Aw! Thanks Stitch! But I get more than enough kicks out of antagonising Shawn.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Aw! Thanks Stitch! But I get more than enough kicks out of antagonising Shawn.







Stitch said:


> Good man. I'm proud of you.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey shawn. Where's the love for me man? You used to be cool... you've changed man... you've changed...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Hey shawn. Where's the love for me man? You used to be cool... you've changed man... you've changed...



 stay away from my man!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> stay away from my man!



You can't protect him forever! You'll hurt him someday! And I'll be there to score him on the rebound!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2008)

I should really post more often at 2:23 in the morning...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

/OT

anyone else?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's going good so far. Cravings are starting to fade, and I'm starting to feel a bit better. It's probably a combonation of health stuff, and the reason that I'm doing it...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's going good so far. Cravings are starting to fade, and I'm starting to feel a bit better. It's probably a combonation of health stuff, and the reason that I'm doing it...



sounds good, duder.  

what day are you on?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> sounds good, duder.
> 
> what day are you on?



Three.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 5, 2008)

my physical cravings went away at about day seven or so, but i still miss cigarettes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the second tag. Did I start a big quitting smoking trend here or what?  I had a couple cigars tonight, my band was sitting around smoking a bunch of pot, so I sparked up some Rasberry flavoured cigarillos. You don't inhale those though, so I don't really count that as smoking really.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I like the second tag. Did I start a big quitting smoking trend here or what?  I had a couple cigars tonight, my band was sitting around smoking a bunch of pot, so I sparked up some Rasberry flavoured cigarillos. You don't inhale those though, so I don't really count that as smoking really.



^^

Yes sir Mr. Clinton.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm not smoking cigarettes, and that's what counts


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, but I'm not smoking cigarettes, and that's what counts



That's like taking Vicodin and saying it's "okay" because it's medicine


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 6, 2008)

Not really  Was more of a social thing, and cigars aren't meant to be inhaled


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

I would inhale a hit every few times with cigars.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I would inhale a hit every few times with cigars.



ditto.

i have band practice monday and tuesday night.
i'll be in an enclosed room fro four hours with at least one other smoker.  

the true test is upon me, lads!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> ditto.
> 
> i have band practice monday and tuesday night.
> i'll be in an enclosed room fro four hours with at least one other smoker.
> ...



Be strong dude!


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> if you have quit smoking, are trying to quit smoking, or plan on quitting smoking eventually, post up!
> 
> talk about your eperiences with quitting and why you feel the need to quit.
> 
> ...



I'd love to post here saying that I haven't failed at quitting a hundred times, but I can't.  I smoke, I try to quit all the time and just suck at quitting. It's the worst habit in the universe, you smell horrible and feel like shit all the time. 

It's just pointless. :\


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'd love to post here saying that I haven't failed at quitting a hundred times, but I can't.  I smoke, I try to quit all the time and just suck at quitting. It's the worst habit in the universe, you smell horrible and feel like shit all the time.
> 
> It's just pointless. :\



You need some motivation, try mine.

Quit, or a loved one could die.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 6, 2008)

All of my friends smoked on NYE, I didnt.
New chick I'm talking to was origionally supposed to quit with me, we both failed, but a day or two later I stopped... and this was before NYE.

Its around me constantly, and it doesnt really bother me anymore. IDK what day it is anymore, though I'm sure I could figure it out if I wanted to. edit- its got to be like day seven or something like that... at least... anyway I digress-

Cravings are largely gone, but its bad when I smoke pot or drink, like the other night, when I need to keep myself away on purpose.

And then there is the prospect of no more after-sex cigarettes, ever.  
That I wont need to worry about for a while anyway- this time around, I'm taking things nice and slow...

Overall, I feel pretty good and I am happy that I am no longer enslaved.

My lungs are steadily feeling a bit clearer...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> Cravings are largely gone, but its bad when I smoke pot or drink, like the other night, when I need to keep myself away on purpose.
> 
> And then there is the prospect of no more after-sex cigarettes, ever.




now that shit is what i'm worried about.
i NEED to smoke when i drink and i NEED to smoke when i smoke... other substances. 


and no after-sex cigarettes seriously sucks too. 



Chris said:


> I'd love to post here saying that I haven't failed at quitting a hundred times, but I can't.  I smoke, I try to quit all the time and just suck at quitting. It's the worst habit in the universe, you smell horrible and feel like shit all the time.
> 
> It's just pointless. :\



sorry to hear that, chris. 
i was scared that i wouldn't have the willpower to do it, but i'm doing okay.
i guess i just got lucky.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> and no after-sex cigarettes seriously sucks too.



man- i've quit before, and three girlfriends in a row who really liked their 'after-sex ciggarettes' are why I turned into a really heavy smoker again.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> man- i've quit before, and three girlfriends in a row who really liked their 'after-sex ciggarettes' are why I turned into a really heavy smoker again.



dude, that sucks! 

i wish girls i knew liked after-sex cigarettes...

er...  

i guess i don't wish that anymore.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i was scared that i wouldn't have the willpower to do it, but i'm doing okay.



Awesome dude! I'm not sure its about willpower, though. I think its more along the lines of just really really thinking to yourself 'This sucks. And I will not be controlled by this stupid, unhealthy, pointess, disgusting habit'.

Oh yeah, did I mention that my horrible insomnia came back? My sleep cycle has been fucked, I fall asleep while the sun comes up...


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> Awesome dude! I'm not sure its about willpower, though. I think its more along the lines of just really really thinking to yourself 'This sucks. And I will not be controlled by this stupid, unhealthy, pointess, disgusting habit'.
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention that my horrible insomnia came back? My sleep cycle has been fucked, I fall asleep while the sun comes up...



^ That happens to me every time I quit, and lasts for months. :\


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> ^ That happens to me every time I quit, and lasts for months. :\



I definitely feel your pain...

Ive noticed that people who try to quit pot substitute with cigarettes, and vice versa, to try to help themselves sleep.

Uggh, fuck this stupid shit. I cant keep doing this to myself anymore...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

my sleep cycle has been completely fucked as well.
it just so happens that i don't have anything going on in the day until six at night, so i can afford to stay up all night and sleep for most of the day.


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> I definitely feel your pain...
> 
> Ive noticed that people who try to quit pot substitute with cigarettes, and vice versa, to try to help themselves sleep.
> 
> Uggh, fuck this stupid shit. I cant keep doing this to myself anymore...



I don't smoke pot, so I'm just fucked.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

I actually plan on not drinking for a good while, and I don't do any drugs at all anymore...

That should definetly help with the quitting.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I don't smoke pot, so I'm just fucked.



Also, the people who switch on and off, decide that they need to quit whatever they are on at the time, so they switch to the other thing for a year or so, and then they switch back....

its an endless cycle, you are lucky.



Zepp88 said:


> I actually plan on not drinking for a good while, and I don't do any drugs at all anymore...
> 
> 
> That should definetly help with the quitting.



definitely dude... same here... I was so fucking fried after new year's too... so much fucking vodka and pot and adderall- no more... no more...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 25, 2008)

I am having another go at quitting, this time should be a little easier as my wife is on board. One day so far without a smoke.

My mouth feels so dehydrated, I seem to always do the addiction replacement thing, this time I've gone back to sweets. Every time I feel like a smoke I eat a sweet instead, so I have pretty much been eating lollies every second of the day.

So how is everyone else going with it?

Firedragon.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

i just havent smoked in a long time. havent decided to quit, didnt wanna take a break or anything, i just havent felt like smoking. thats how i do it though i guess.
i tend to not smoke for a while, then chain smoke a few packs a night for a while, then nada for a while. no like lifemoving cravings though, ever. not once. its wierd. i've had the thought "i could go for a smoke" but if i didnt have one handy then who cared 
alot of the places i typically smoke have been shutting down or banning smoking, so that could be part of it. its more of a matter of convinience. i enjoy it, and its around, so why the hell not. nothing i really need though.
its been... 3 weeks?

[edit] good luck to you guys 

Zorro


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2008)

i only smoked for a year of my life (a little over 10 years ago, when i was 14~15), but i still get cravings every now and then.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't sleep ever anyway, so maybe I should just start smoking


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 25, 2008)

Still haven't smoked. Have cigars with friends still occasionally, but that's it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

I haven't had a cigarette since I posted that I quit  


Quitting has been incredibly easy.

C.W. McCall


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 25, 2008)

quitting was actually prety easy for me too. 
the first week or so kind of sucked, but i've been fine since.


----------



## god9 (Feb 10, 2008)

Quitting is gonna be pretty hard for me I think. My job is rather stressful and I enjoy the fact that we can go for a smoke every 2 or so hours without asking. 

Its sort of got into a routine for me now....I hate it. 

One cigarette left in this pack. Maybe I'll be able to go work without having a smoke tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to get through it without ripping someones head off. 

Tomorrow we'll see.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 12, 2008)

It is very hard to quit smoking. I still get urges after a couple years.  Very hard!


----------



## god9 (Feb 16, 2008)

RELAPSE!! RELAPSE!! RELAPSE!!!! I am so god damn ashamed of myself...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Get ready for your beatings.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 16, 2008)

its been five weeks. I consider myself a nonsmoker now.

no cheating of any sort, I quit drugs too.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 16, 2008)

Marriage does not help when trying to quit.

[action=s7eve]lights up another smoke.[/action]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 28, 2008)

It's days like today that drive people to smoking. I want a smoke so bad. Good thing I'm in the office and don't have any on me.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 28, 2008)

still haven't smoked or anything. I've replaced pot and stoges with pushups and situps


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't break, I managed not to smoke. It probably helped that I didn't have any, or else I probably would have gone outside to smoke.


----------



## Shotglass (Feb 29, 2008)

I quit almost 2 years ago when I met Aaron. He said he really liked me and the only thing that would stop him from dating me is my smoking, so I quit. Right there. Cold turkey. I've only had maybe 3 cigarettes since then. It's been hard, but it gets a LOT easier, and I had tried quitting several times before and failed. Sometimes you just need the right motivation.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 29, 2008)

I managed to quit smoking the last time (for a year and a half) even while my gf at the time still smoked. It actually wasn't that hard then. But then again, I LOVE the smell of smoke. Not old, stale smoke that smells like an ashtray with beer poured in it...but that fresh smoke when someone first lights a smoke


----------



## Shotglass (Feb 29, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I managed to quit smoking the last time (for a year and a half) even while my gf at the time still smoked. It actually wasn't that hard then. But then again, I LOVE the smell of smoke. Not old, stale smoke that smells like an ashtray with beer poured in it...but that fresh smoke when someone first lights a smoke



Yeah I love the smell of smoke too. Not ALL types of cigs, some are terrible, but in general.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 2, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I managed to quit smoking the last time (for a year and a half) even while my gf at the time still smoked. It actually wasn't that hard then. But then again, I LOVE the smell of smoke. Not old, stale smoke that smells like an ashtray with beer poured in it...but that fresh smoke when someone first lights a smoke



hell yes. that smell is awesome.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I like the second tag. Did I start a big quitting smoking trend here or what?  I had a couple cigars tonight, my band was sitting around smoking a bunch of pot, and I didn't join in cause I'm a dumbass.


 
I think this is more like it!! 
J/K man Good Luck



Zepp88 said:


> You need some motivation, try mine.
> 
> Quit, or a loved one could die.


 
"Every time you smoke a cigarette, God kills a kitten. Think of the kittens."


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 13, 2008)

i smoked a few cigarettes today.
this breakup has me pretty torn up, and it felt really to good to light up.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 13, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i smoked a few cigarettes today.
> this breakup has me pretty torn up, and it felt really to good to light up.



 Did you and Katie break up?!?!?!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 13, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Did you and Katie break up?!?!?!



look at my other thread.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 13, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> look at my other thread.


----------



## god9 (Mar 15, 2008)

Today, possibly the scariest thing happened to me at work today since I've been smoking.

Recently I've been trying to cut back big. I hadn't been at work in 2 days, also hadn't had a smoke or even felt the need for one in two days.

The moment I got to work I just started to feel REALLY shitty. I couldn't really see straight, started to shake and NEEDED to have a smoke. Like, if I didn't have one I'd kill someone sort of urge. 

Eventually I went out for one and it just felt amazing..and I had another about 3 1/2 hours later. So, I've only had 2 today. 

Anyway, I've cut WAYYY back and I'm gonna try and completely quit by next week, and then start getting more serious at the gym.

...and yes, I'm currently searching for a new job. Its quite obvious where most of the stress in my life is coming from.


----------



## thebhef (Mar 15, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;911147 said:


> "Every time you smoke a cigarette, God kills a kitten. Think of the kittens."



Unfortunately, this is more motivation than deterrence for me....


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

thebhef said:


> Unfortunately, this is more motivation than deterrence for me....



 You suck! 


Haven't had a relapse yet!


----------



## JBroll (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd consider myself an expert on quitting smoking. I quit at least twice a day, and it's as simple as putting the pipe down when the tobacco stops burning. I've quit smoking so many times, I'm probably personally responsible for over half of the smoking-quitting on this board, and I owe it all to not having any more to smoke.

Jeff


----------



## thebhef (Mar 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You suck!
> 
> 
> Haven't had a relapse yet!



 What's the deal, does *everyone* here love cats?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

thebhef said:


> What's the deal, does *everyone* here love cats?



Almost


----------

